# Ihre Lieblingsmusik-Richtung?



## Administrator (17. Juli 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## annon11 (17. Juli 2006)

Goil,bin mal erster


----------



## Pedersen (17. Juli 2006)

annon11 am 17.07.2006 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Goil,bin mal erster



Toll, aber wo ist eigentlich Rock zur Auswahl?????


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (17. Juli 2006)

Pedersen am 17.07.2006 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Toll, aber wo ist eigentlich Rock zur Auswahl?????



Im Zweifelsfalle dann Hard-Rock / Metal *g*

MfG Jimini


----------



## memphis76 (17. Juli 2006)

Ich hör im Grunde mehrere Musikrichtungen gern. Derzeit steht bei mir allerdings Rhythm & Blues sowie Jazz    ganz oben auf der LIste ...

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2006)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 17.07.2006 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Pedersen am 17.07.2006 14:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oder alternative / indie...  oder pop... zB sklipnot wäre pop *g*


nee, am besten man macht es am outfit fest: 


egitarre + verranztes outfit und halblangen haaren mit der hälfte der haare diagaonal übers gesicht gekämmt => alternative
egitarre + schönling/college-boy erscheinung => pop
egitarre + böse, düster => metal
egitarre + böse, düster UND schlanker opernsängering im anhang => gothic
egitarre + niedlich + dürr wie ein besenstiel + nervig => Tokio Hotel


----------



## DrVampir (18. Juli 2006)

Na toll die beiden besten Musikrichtungen sind ma wieder nicht genannt...

Punk und Techno.. das hör ich eigentlich...


----------



## Worrel (18. Juli 2006)

Von dem, was hier angeboten wird, wohl am ehesten Alternative/Indie - obwohl ich keine Ahnung habe, ob das, was ich darunter verstehe, auch wirklich Alternative ist  

Wenn's dagewesen wäre, hätte ich jedenfalls ganz klar _Progressive Rock_ angekreutz, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben ....


----------



## Schweinepriester (18. Juli 2006)

Ich bin erstaunt wie eindeutig das Umfrage Ergebnis ist hät ich nicht gedacht....


----------



## doceddy (18. Juli 2006)

man sollte rnb und hiphop und so zu blackmusic zusammen tun


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (18. Juli 2006)

Schweinepriester am 18.07.2006 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin erstaunt wie eindeutig das Umfrage Ergebnis ist hät ich nicht gedacht....



Oh doch *g*

Aber wenn es nach mir ginge, müssten da noch mehr Subgenres rein...wobei man dann natürlich auch mehrere Sachen ankreuzen können müsste..
Black Metal
Thrash Metal
Death Metal
Power Metal
True Metal
Speed Metal
Grindcore
Splattercore
Porncore
und und und *g*

MfG Jimini


----------



## BABAJAGA (18. Juli 2006)

Herbboy am 17.07.2006 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> egitarre + niedlich + dürr wie ein besenstiel + nervig => Tokio Hotel


Jetzt wissen wir auch unter welche Kategorie wir das kanadische kommerz Punk-Wunder einordnen.


----------



## Antlions (19. Juli 2006)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 18.07.2006 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Schweinepriester am 18.07.2006 10:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber mal ehrlich so ein Scheiß braucht doch kein Mensch. Die ganzen unter Kategorien


----------



## ich98 (22. Juli 2006)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 18.07.2006 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh doch *g*
> 
> Aber wenn es nach mir ginge, müssten da noch mehr Subgenres rein...wobei man dann natürlich auch mehrere Sachen ankreuzen können müsste..
> Black Metal
> ...




  
Porncore? Splattercore? Was solln das sein?

Ich weiß nicht mal so wirklich was RHCP, U2, Gentleman usw. einzuordnen sind


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. Juli 2006)

Metal; unterteilt bei meiner Sammlung in: Nu Metal (wenn Linkin Park und CO zu Crossover gezählt werden  ), Metalcore, Thrash Metal und Melodic Death Metal als Hauptgruppen, dann noch bisschen Death Metal und Alternative. Vereinzelt noch Emocore (hat jetzt nix mit den Emos zu tun  ), Crossover, Rock und Industrial Metal.
Ansonsten durch bestimmte Games/Filme auch noch Neo-(Rock)Klassik und Dark Ambient.


----------



## Psycho-Patee (25. Juli 2006)

Was haben die bloß alle an diesen kreischenden Metalheinis??


----------



## Hannibal89 (25. Juli 2006)

Psycho-Patee am 25.07.2006 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Was haben die bloß alle an diesen kreischenden Metalheinis??



Und was hörst du HipHop??? Auch nicht besser, trotzdem sagt keiner was, jeder darf hören was er will oder nicht?


----------



## genesis666 (25. Juli 2006)

DrVampir am 18.07.2006 09:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Na toll die beiden besten Musikrichtungen sind ma wieder nicht genannt...
> 
> Punk und Techno.. das hör ich eigentlich...



Also Techno gehört zur großen Gruppe des
Genres "Electronic"

Greetz Genesis


----------



## Konrad1985 (26. Juli 2006)

DrVampir am 18.07.2006 09:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Na toll die beiden besten Musikrichtungen sind ma wieder nicht genannt...
> 
> Punk und Techno.. das hör ich eigentlich...



passt ja wunderbar zusammen (ironie)


----------



## DawnHellscream (26. Juli 2006)

Konrad1985 am 26.07.2006 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> DrVampir am 18.07.2006 09:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*verzwiefelt versucht ne 2. maus anzushcließen um synchron Gothic und Metal anzuklicken* ..für mich als goth-Metaler ist das ne belidigung mich nestcheden zu müssen ..abern otfalsl Metal ^^

aber ich will nich, das leute hier, die Silbermodn hören, auf Hard rock /Metal klicken -.-"

Silbermond is nonsens ..mehr nich ....


----------



## Solidus_Dave (26. Juli 2006)

DawnHellscream am 26.07.2006 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich will nich, das leute hier, die Silbermodn hören, auf Hard rock /Metal klicken -.-"



Ich hör Tokio Motel, wo hätte ich denn sonst hinklicken sollen?


----------



## TYmanT (3. August 2006)

n bissel schade dass sie den rock vergessen haben `;..;´


----------



## Horatio (9. August 2006)

DawnHellscream am 26.07.2006 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Konrad1985 am 26.07.2006 11:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Gott, nimm Dir doch ein paar Sekunden mehr Zeit, dann könnte man auch lesen, was Du schreibst...    

Ich fühl mich schon wieder marketingtechnisch ausgefragt. Was stellt PCGames wohl mit dem Ergebnis der Umfrage an? Naja, egal, als Metaller vom alten Schlag, konnte ich nicht widerstehen, und hab mein Kreuzchen natürlich an der richtigen Stelle gemacht....  

Ist aber wirklich beeindruckend, dass fast die Hälfte HardRock/Metal wählt! Macht Mut. (Auch wenn ich mit dem ganzen Nu Metal Gerotze nix anfangen kann...)


----------



## rastamanvibration (13. August 2006)

SYSTEM am 17.07.2006 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Booooooooooooobmarley


----------



## MICHI123 (13. August 2006)

Pedersen am 17.07.2006 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> annon11 am 17.07.2006 13:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aber echt

me: EMO, rock, alternative     

vielleicht sollte man die sparte mainstream einrichten; das nimmt nämlich immer mehr zu, diese verwaschenen, melodielosen, langweiligen pop lieder, bei denen man mittem im Lied einschlafen könnte


----------



## TheMadman (15. August 2006)

Ein Skandal, dass ich als Gabber Dance / Electronic wählen musste ^^ Das ist ungefähr so, als würde man als Hobbie Sport angeben (Laufen, Fussball, Karate...?) 
Natürlich macht es keinen Sinn, die Kategorien noch weiter zu unterteilen... aber ein paar Punkte hätte man schon ändern können (Rock und Metal, ganz klar getrennt!) 
Schön zu wissen, was die Community so hört ^^


----------

